
CircleCI's change to pricing for Docker Layer Caching is a disaster - ryanisnan
https://circleci.com/blog/plans-for-optimal-performance-why-circleci-is-changing-our-pricing-model/
======
ryanisnan
CircleCI recently announced a change to their pricing model for Docker Layer
Caching, which, for teams that heavily use Docker and CI/CD, is pretty
important.

In my current project, our DLC costs have gone from tens of dollars per month
to thousands of dollars per month.

Worse, the configuration language doesn't easily allow for the targeting of
branches where DLC should be enabled.

I would guess that as customers start getting their October bills, they are
going to be quite choked.

~~~
rumanator
With the introduction of GitHub Actions not to mention the existence of GitLab
CICD, is there any reason whatsoever to use any of these third-party CICD
services?

Edit: why the downvote?

~~~
factorialboy
AFAIK GitHub Actions is just a wrapper on top of Azure Devops. Its pricing
might be just as steep as CircleCI. Plus I doubt it supports multi-cloud
architectures.

Not sure about GitLab, what's their pricing model?

~~~
brodock
Assuming its about the SaaS offer: you get an amount of free minutes according
to the plan you are in, you can by extra minutes. You also can host the runner
yourself, and even do that with the autoscalling (it's the same we use to run
the included runners). So you can opt for convenience (paying by minute) or
can run your own infrastructure to optimize on cost, if you wish.

The runners are very low maintenance, and theres even a kunernetes helm chart
available.

